# Frage zum Geheimlevel



## XsociusX (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, 
also ich habe ne Frage zum neuen "kuhlevel". Ich komm da einfach nicht weiter. 
Ich hab fast alle Items nach dem Guide von Go-Diablo.com gesammelt. 
http://go-diablo.com/guides/geheimlevel.html

Ich find einfach diese Frost-Höhle nicht. Da steht was von "in der Nähe der Katapulte" aber ka. Nach dem x.ten run konnte ich sie einfach nicht finden. 

Hat da irgendwer ne Ahnung von?

Haha xD

  "Eine Welt voller Glückseligkeit und Harmonie - naja - zumindest bis ihr auftaucht und die armen, tollwütigen Glücksbärchis und lila little Schlachter-Ponys mit eurer Waffe bearbeitet."


----------



## stäcy (20. Mai 2012)

kp wo du was von katapulte ließt... kapelle wohl eher.... tristan lässt grüßen


----------



## Nexarion (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt im Spiel wäre könnte ich dir genau sagen bei welchem Wegpunkt. Aber ich versuche es so zu erklären.

Im 3ten Akt gibt es eine Quest auf der man 3 Katapulte und ein "irgendwas" zerstören musst. In diesem Gebiet gibt es ziemlich genau eine Höhle. Beim Laden des Gebietes gibt es 2 "Höhlen-Spawn"-Varianten. Entweder die gesuchte "Höhle des Frost" oder die "Höhle der Eis.....". Da man meistens die Karte öfter spielen muss um an das Item zu kommen sind mir häufig 2 mögliche Positionen der Höhle aufgefallen. Die erste ist direkt im Norden vom Wegpunkt (keine 50 Meter entfernt). Die zweite Möglichkeit ist recht weit im Nordosten. Das sie woanders auftauchte war nur in 2-3 von 30 Fällen der Fall.

In der Höhle musst du dann auch noch das Glück haben auf den richtigen Gegner zu treffen. Da ist viel Ausdauer gefragt, war schon beinahe am verzweifeln.


----------



## _DJMike_ (20. Mai 2012)

Mats für das Ponylvl:


Akt1. Kahte Ebene 1 - Schwarzer Pilz ( rnd - is nicht immer da )

Akt1. Leorics Anwesen - Leorics Schienbein ( findet man in dem Raum mit dem offenen Kamin - sollte es da sein liegt Holz darin )

*Akt2.* Händler Krümelchen verkauft Wirtsglocke ( 100K - gibt auch nen Erfolg dazu dann bei Kauf )

*Akt2.* Geheime Höhle ( Wegpkt - Weg zur Oase , wenn man vom wegpkt einfach ein wenig nach vorne geht und unten am rand sich hält kommt man sehr schnell zu nen kleinen engpass wo man runter gehen kann. dort steht ein Händler der ne Quest gibt -RND ! ) 
in der Höhle dann gibts ne Mystische Kiste die zu 100% Regenbogen droppt ! 

*Akt3.* Edelstein ( Das am schwierigsten zu bekommende Item. ) Am "schlachtfeld " gibt es 2 Höhlen Varianten eine davon ist Höhlen des Frostes . sollte Eishöhle da sein ausloggen und wieder einloggen da ihr nur Höhle des Frostes braucht. Darin befinden sich normal immer 2 "MiniBosse"
Ihr braucht Catila oder wie das Ding heißt . Sprich ihr braucht glück mit der Höhle und auch mit den Adds dort drinnen. ) 2 Ebenen durchlaufen immer und immer wieder bis ihr das richtige dabei habt.

*Akt4.* Izual killen und aufs Rezept hoffen. am besten den Questanfang von Oberstes Übel. den weg einfach durch rushen bis zu Izual und killen. bei mir war es nach dem 5x killen dabei.


Die weiteren Rezepte also ab alptraum aufwärts bekommt ihr beim händler in der stadt sobald ihr izual gelegt habt . zumindest war es bei mir so das ich für 1G das rezept kaufen konnte. 
Die stadt von Akt3 ( festung ) von der karte gesehen rechts oben in der Ecke wo auch eure begleiter stehen , steht ein händler neben dem "Heiler" der euch das rezept dann verkauft.


*Ihr braucht den Stab von Normal Mode um die weiteren zubauen .*

Sieht wie folgt aus

alle 5 mats = Stab für Normal + *50K* für erstellung
Stab Normal + *200K* = Alptraum
Alp Stab + *500K* = Hölle 
Hölle Stab + *1Mio* = Inferno


Das ponylvl befindet sich von Tristram die anfangsstraße nach oben ( alt tristram heißt der weg ) 
dort geht ihr entlang bis ihr in der mitte der karte nen großen Krater seht dort liegt eine tote Kuh und ein Soldat . 
habt ihr den stab in der tasche erscheint der Kuhgeist und labbert euch zu das es das kuhlvl nicht gibt ( wo er ja recht hat ansich da es kein KUH Lvl gibt sondern Ponylvl )
nach den kurzen plausch fängt der krater zu leuchten an und GZ zum ponylvl einfach anklicken und abfarmen .


hoffe ich konnte bisschen helfen.


----------



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Hier eine Bessere Hilfe

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpieleEngel


----------



## XsociusX (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich hab schon an der Stelle gesucht, aber hatte scheinbar einfach nur Pech bei den Runs. 
@stäcy katapulte war schon richtig

Hat irgendwer schon was brauchbares im Geheimlevel gefunden? Scheinbar ist bisher ein Legendary bekannt, dass da droppt.


----------



## Bezzlebub (22. Mai 2012)

bin das ding noch am farmen gestern in ca 45min. die 4 erfarmbaren teile gehabt war wohl lucky day jetzt fehlt mir das gold für das ding


----------



## Kabak (22. Mai 2012)

Lucky? Definitiv ^^
Ich warte seit 5 Std auf das item in der Höhle des frosts


"1 try heute und ich hab's"


----------



## muffel28 (24. Mai 2012)

leorics beine wollen einfach nicht. zig mal neu eingestiefen und der Ofen ist immer noch aus *GGG*


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Bezzlebub schrieb:


> bin das ding noch am farmen gestern in ca 45min. die 4 erfarmbaren teile gehabt war wohl lucky day jetzt fehlt mir das gold für das ding



Was ne Sauerei! Ich hab heute ca. 45min dafür gebraucht nur um das dämliche Regenbogenwasser zu bekommen


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

So eben mal selber probiert.

Ich habe die Höhle des Frostes bei mir unten im Süden gefunden. Auf ebene 2 habe ich dann dieses Vieh gekillt (heißt nich so wie oben beschrieben aber ähnich hab´s schon wieder vergessen. Fängt irgendwie mit Chil an glaub ich ^^ ) und der hat mir dann den Kauderwelschstein gedropt.

Das alles übrigens beim 1. Versuch den ich jemals unternommen habe vor knapp 5 Minuten, ich weiß gar nich wo dein Problem liegt xD


----------



## Pararius (25. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was ne Sauerei! Ich hab heute ca. 45min dafür gebraucht nur um das dämliche Regenbogenwasser zu bekommen



40 min hab ich da gebraucht bis bei mir der Händler das erste mal auftauchte. Die Kiste, die nur zufällig vorhanden ist, war dann auch erst im fünften oder sechsten Anlauf da.
In der Summe waren das wohl sicherlich 3 Stunden, die ich für das dämliche Regenbogenwasser benötigt habe, weil immer wieder 10-20 Resets dauerte bis der Händler wieder da war.
Vom Edelstein will ich auch gar nicht erst anfangen: mindestens 60 Resets, davon etwa "nur" zu 40% die richtige der beiden Höhlen möglichen gehabt. Das hat dannauch wieder mehrere (3-4) Stunden gedauert. [1] Bei Izual waren es dann zum Glück nur 4 Anläufe, beim Schienbein 2 und den Pilz hab ich direkt mit dem ersten Charakter beim ersten Durchlauf gefunden.

[1] Mag daran gelegen haben, dass ich nicht erst noch weiter gelevelt habe und dann irgendwann mit weit besserer Ausrüstung zurückgekehrt bin, sondern noch vor Beendigung des Normalen Modus alle benötigten Gegenstände bis auf das Rezept geholt habe.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Hm naja das kann sein... Ich hatte wohl auch ein bissel mehr Glück wie ich feststellen musste... ^^

Hab heute die Quest "Das oberste Übel" gestartet, bin zu Izual (so heißt er glaub ich) durchgerannt, hab ihm umgehauen und er hat direkt beim 1. Versuch das Rezept gedropt


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Ich mache seit 3 Abenden nichts anderes als Izuael kloppen... wenigstens kommt Gold rein, aber das verfluchte Rezept will einfach nicht droppen.


Stand gestern Abend: 42x Izuael
-.-


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

Für Chiltara und den doofen Regenbogen hat sich bewährt, gleichzeitig mit Freunden/Bekannten auf normal das Ding zu farmen...sobald einer Chiltara erwischt bzw die Regenbogenkiste, sagt er allen bescheid, die joinen dann und looten und freuen sich gemeinsam. Das machts erträglicher.


----------



## Mayestic (29. Mai 2012)

Ich musste nur ein paar mal hin bis ich es hatte hab mich dann etwas später allerdings Trick 17 mit Selbstverarschung angewendet und seitdem keine Lust mehr.
Da der Stab im fertigen Zustand nur ein weißes Item ist habe ich ihn scheinbar unachtsam weggeworfen was dazu führt das ich ihn komplett neu schmieden müsste. 
Das nächste Mal passe ich auf jedenfall besser auf. 

Also passt ihr auch auf nicht das ihr beim einsammeln von loot einfach blindlinks alles weißes "wertloses" ausm Inventar werft was man nebenher ausversehen mal mitaufhebt und der Stab dabei ist. 

@Potpotom ich hoffe du meinst IZUAL. 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat nämlich drei Tage lang den falschen Engel gefarmt bis er mich anflaumte das der blöde Engel nicht dropt dabei wars der falsche. Name fällt mir aber nicht ein. Ist der kleine gelbe direkt am Eingang zu Akt 4 meine ich wo man nur kurz einen Dialog anhören muss und dann rein darf.

Am zeitintensivsten war bei mir allerdings der Kauderwelschedelstein. Ich bekam andauernd Gebiete ohne die passende Höhle und dann musste ich 11 mal die richtige Höhle clearen bis der richtige Miniboss kam.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> @Potpotom ich hoffe du meinst IZUAL.


Izual, Izuael, Isuzu, Izuschiessmichtotichwilldichnichtmehrsehen... 


Ist der richtige, bin mit 3 verschiedenen Freunden (jeden Abend mit einer anderen) da rein und bei allen droppte das Ding relativ zügig. Das muss an meinem unbeschreiblichen Lootglück liegen welches mich schon in WoW auszeichnet. 25er Raid, alle mit 410er Equip und ich dümpel um die 400 rum. Möp.


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

@Potpotom,

Das ist natürlich Mist...bislang bin ich von meinem traditionell grauenhaften lootglück bei D3 verschont geblieben...gottseidank.
Man kann Izual ja mit nem highlevel-char auf normal farmen, da gehen die kills relativ flott von der Hand. Nen anderen tip kann man da leider nicht geben, auch mehrere Spieler helfen da leider nicht.
Viel Glück!

@mayestic

Mein Beileid, aber mt dem Problem bist Du, wenn man den off. Foren trauen darf, nicht alleine. Mein Tipp: lass den Stab in der Kiste, nimm ihn nur raus, wenn Du nach whimsyshire willst und hau ihn - als allererstes wenn Du wieder raus bist - wieder in die Kiste.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Wie ich schon immer in WoW vermutet hab... mein Bnet- ist ein Sonnenaccount. Ich hab mich bisher noch gar nicht wirklich mit diesem Stab bzw. seinen Zutaten befasst, aber ausgerechnet der Kauderwelschedelstein landete gestern in meiner Tasche. Ohne dass ich das merkte.

War gemütlich in Alptraum unterwegs (bisher noch nicht soviel Zeit für D3 gehabt und daher erst 48), renne in Akt 3 rum, erledige die Quest mit den Katapulten. Ah, eine Frosthöhle. Hab zwar schon die Quest wo einem Tyrael folgt und man über die Brücke muss, aber die Höhle sieht so hübsch aus und wir wollen ja alles vollständig machen, also rein da und fix clearen. Kommt auch gleich eine Mobgruppe inkl. Elite angedüst, unweit vom Eingang. Alle umgehauen und *plong* Erfolg geht auf. "Erledigt einen der seltenen Gegner blabla". Häkchen bei "Chiltara". Chiltara? Nie gehört. Naja, Hauptsache Erfolg, weiter gehts. Alles eingesackt ohne groß hinzuschauen, war ja hauptsächlich weißer Kram. Später beim Händler alles weiße vertickt. Nur eines will der nicht haben. "Kauderwelschedelstein", unverkäuflich. Was das denn für ein Ding?! Erstmal googeln. Aaaah, den braucht man fürs Ponylevel. Viele sind am verzweifeln weil sie ihn nicht kriegen. Und mir hüpft er ungesehen in die Tasche. So muss das!

Wie damals die Reitschildkröte in WoW, die ich beim angeln skillen ohne sie zu kennen mit Skill 290 ausm Sholazarbecken zog während einer aus der Gilde wochenlang danach angelte, sie nicht bekam und in den Tagen nach meinem Dropp kein Wort mit mir redete. x) Also wenn das Glück mit den Dummen ist bin ich bei Blizzard-Spielen wohl der König ebendieser. Um diesen ehrbaren Titel allerdings wirklich zu genießen, muss ich ihn mir heut Abend wohl erstmal schöntrinken. <.<


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

*pfeift gemütlich ein Liedchen, während er hinter Fremder123 seine Ballista aufbaut*

Niemand mag Lootglücklinge!


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Doch, ich. Weil ich mich mag.


----------



## Virikas (29. Mai 2012)

Alles in allem kein großer Akt.
Schwarzer Pilz war mir ohnehin schon beim Leveln bzw Hölle Akt 1 goldfarmen in die Tasche geschlüpft
Wirts Glock gabs zu kaufen
Regenbogenwasser war 14 Mal das betreffende "Level" starten, beim 3. Alchimistenspawn war auch das Wasser mein (insgesamt 45 Minuten mit Raucherpausen und co.)
Kauderwelschedelstein: 3 Mal Höhle des Forst, 9 Mal Level (Eisschlaghöhle gefunden --> Zack Neustart)
Nur der plöde Plan hat ewig gebraucht.. Satte 21mal musste ich Izu-dingsbum umhauen -.-

Und danach festgestellt: Mit dem Level 27 Krieger ist das LilaLauneLand nicht farmbar. Kriegt da irgendwie übel aufs Maul


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Den Guide hier find ich auch recht übersichtlich: http://diablo3.gamona.de/wiki/Whimsyshire_-_Das_neue_Geheimlevel_in_Diablo_3#Zutaten_f.C3.BCr_den_Hirtenstab_f.C3.BCr_die_Grafschaft_Launebach


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Im übrigen sei gesagt das es sich eigentlich nur lohnt, wenn man einfach nur Ponys schlachten und sich das schräge Dungeon angucken will.

Wer nämlich höhere Schwierigkeitsgrade einstellen will um evtl auch brauchbare Items abzustauben muss schon nen Haufen Kohle für die upgrades reinstecken. Die muss man logischerweise eins nach dem anderem holen.

Albtraum: 200k
Hölle: 500k
Inferno: 1M


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Macht doch nix. Gold gibts zuhauf.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Mai 2012)

Wie läuft das dann mit dem Pony Level ?
1. Man kann einmal rein und muss wieder von vorne farmen 
2. Man kann so oft man will rein und muss nur ein neues Spiel aufmachen
3. Man kann so oft man will rein, solange man den Ponykönig nich ausversehen tötet (wie beim Kuhlevel)


----------



## Areos (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn man 1x die mats hat für. Den jeweiligen schwierigkeitsgrad kann man so oft rein wie man will..


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich mache seit 3 Abenden nichts anderes als Izuael kloppen... wenigstens kommt Gold rein, aber das verfluchte Rezept will einfach nicht droppen.
> 
> 
> Stand gestern Abend: 42x Izuael
> -.-


Nur um das mal auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten... bin noch immer dabei Izual nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal und nochmal zu legen um endlich dieses verdammte Rezept zu bekommen.

Gestern Nacht den *100.* (ja, ich führe bei sowas Strichlisten um mein Elend zu dokumentieren) run gemacht... bis auf knapp eine Million Gold (inkl. dem Verkaufen des einen legendary) allerdings nix bekommen, kein Rezept verdammt.


Jaja, Kuh-Level? Ist doch kein Ding! Geht fix! Ich muss kotzen.


----------



## muffel28 (31. Mai 2012)

Das Regenwasser droppt n icht 100$ig immer. Hab nun glück gehabt und 3mal war die Höhle da. Aber das Wasser nie. Auf welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad habt ihr das Wasser bekommen?


----------



## Areos (1. Juni 2012)

Wollt gestern mal mitm sammeln auf normal anfangen und nach ner std hatte ich alles 

Hhab für das bein länger genraucht wie für den rest. Das stabrezept is damals beim 1killi schon gedroppt.

Nen kumpelmacht schon ewig rum und hat nie glück bei den frosthöhlen.


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

So, gestern nach dem 113. run auf Izual das Rezept gehabt und durch das dort erfarmte Gold den Stab gleich noch 2x aufgewertet. Yeah.



> Das Regenwasser droppt n icht 100$ig immer. Hab nun glück gehabt und 3mal war die Höhle da. Aber das Wasser nie. Auf welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad habt ihr das Wasser bekommen?


Also bei mir wars auf Albtraum... ist aber auch egal auf welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad du da rein gehst - droppt bzw. spawnt bei allen.
:-)


----------



## Tinkerballa (1. Juni 2012)

achso, dafür ist der schwarze pilz also da! den hab ich beim allerersten durchgang in akt eins irgendwo gefunden  mal schauen, ob ich den rest auch mal erfarme. danke für die tipps. aber eine frage bleibt mir jetzt noch offen: was zum geier soll dieser kuh-/ponylevel denn sein?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> was zum geier soll dieser kuh-/ponylevel denn sein?


Bonuslevel. Einfach so. Noch nie Super Mario gespielt?


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (1. Juni 2012)

XsociusX schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> also ich habe ne Frage zum neuen "kuhlevel". Ich komm da einfach nicht weiter.
> Ich hab fast alle Items nach dem Guide von Go-Diablo.com gesammelt.
> http://go-diablo.com/guides/geheimlevel.html
> ...



ich hab alles hiermit bekommen:

Ponyleveltips auf Eurogamer.de


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (2. Juni 2012)

Habe mal ein kleines Video erstellt um zu Zeigen was euch erwartet wenn ihr die 5 Teile gefunden habt und dafür Zeit und 150.000g verbuttert habt, um den hirtenstab für Normal zu bekommen.
Die Dropps sind nix besonderes, mir kams aber vor als wenn der Level im Schwierigkeitsgrad Albtraum wäre, da die Elite doch extrem reinhauten und ztudem da 2500er Heiltränke gedroppt sind.
Wer gern selber mal reinschaun will, dem mach ich gern die "Tür" auf (und nein, ich verlang keine 25k für eine Tour wie einige habgierige Leute, sag aber auch nicht nein wenn ihr ev ein besseres Item für meine Chars habt, mein Battletag ist Germamon#2163.).^^
Ansonsten, viel Spaß beim anschaun.
Fals sich noch wer Wundert warum ich da so wenig Schaden mache, Fang ist auf Tank ausgerichtet (Stärke und Ausdauer, hat mit lvl 38 über 8000hp), die kann an jedem Elitepack und Boss in vielen Bodeneffekten stehen bleiben und kippt nicht um (außnahme zb die laufenden Bäume mit ihren Giftgaskapseln).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UBGTola8O7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Hier ist ein guter Guide für den Stab: http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/2012-05-26-diablo-3-guide-ponylevel-kuhlevel-tipps?page=1


----------



## Sethek (2. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Die Dropps sind nix besonderes, mir kams aber vor als wenn der Level im Schwierigkeitsgrad Albtraum wäre, da die Elite doch extrem reinhauten und ztudem da 2500er Heiltränke gedroppt sind.



Liegt daran, dass sich die Ponys und ihre finsteren Teddy- und Blümchenschergen zwischen Akt IV und dem nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ansiedeln, was ihre HP und den Schaden angeht.
Wird bis Hölle nicht anders (den Infernostab hab ich mangels Diablokill auf Inferno nicht und wenn ich nach meiner derzeitigen Einloggmotivation gehe, wirds dabei wohl auch bleiben  ), die Whimsyshire-nöbbels auf hell schlagen ne spürbar grobere Kelle als die Gegner aus Akt IV.


----------



## ichigoleader (2. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich für das Ponylevel eine Heldentat, für die Entwicklerhöhle beim Friedhof der Verlassenen bekommt man ja Klöng! Klöng! und ein Bannersiegel.


----------



## Shaxul (2. Juni 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich für das Ponylevel eine Heldentat, für die Entwicklerhöhle beim Friedhof der Verlassenen bekommt man ja Klöng! Klöng! und ein Bannersiegel.



Ja, für das Finden/Betreten gibt's den Erfolg inkl. Banner und Bannersymbol.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (2. Juni 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich für das Ponylevel eine Heldentat, für die Entwicklerhöhle beim Friedhof der Verlassenen bekommt man ja Klöng! Klöng! und ein Bannersiegel.



siehste doch am anfang des videos^^


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Fals sich noch wer Wundert warum ich da so wenig Schaden mache, Fang ist auf Tank ausgerichtet (Stärke und Ausdauer, hat mit lvl 38 über 8000hp), die kann an jedem Elitepack und Boss in vielen Bodeneffekten stehen bleiben und kippt nicht um (außnahme zb die laufenden Bäume mit ihren Giftgaskapseln).



*(konstruktive Kritik)*

Nüscht für ungut,
aber das liegt wohl eher daran dass du die Hälfte der Zeit keine Mantras benutzt.
Zu 80 % mit "tödliche Reichweite" kämpfst und obwohl deine Geisteskraft meisten um die 90+ skaliert
du sie einfach nicht nutzt.

"reisender Wind" ist zur Hälfte nicht aktiv,
den Rounhouse kick, (fegender Tritt) hast du durch die Glocke ersetzt, welche du auch einige Male daneben gesemmelt hast.

Dass man heutzutage noch mit 1-4 zockt versteh ich auch net ganz.
Selbst ohne Naga währen die Tasten WASD weitaus leichter zu treffen.

*(konstruktive Kritik)*

Trotzdem schönes Video.

Wobei Blizz schon wieder absolu aus der Rolle fällt:

"...Ihr meint den Kuhlevel??"
"Nein, es gibt keinen Kuhlevel??"

WTF? 
In einem Action RPG, oder generell RPG gibt es keine Level,
zumindestens nicht für dort ansässigen Bewohner...


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Wobei Blizz schon wieder absolu aus der Rolle fällt:
> 
> "...Ihr meint den Kuhlevel??"
> "Nein, es gibt keinen Kuhlevel??"
> ...



Es wurde halt in D2 Kuhlevel genannt und das blieb bis heute. Keiner, auch du nicht, wird daran jemals etwas ändern können. Es hat sich halt so eingebürgert.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2012)

Es ist kein Ponylevel. Wenn schon ein Unicorn oder whatever Level.


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Es wurde halt in D2 Kuhlevel genannt und das blieb bis heute. Keiner, auch du nicht, wird daran jemals etwas ändern können. Es hat sich halt so eingebürgert.



Hmm.. aber dass ist doch Umgangssprache.
Will dass ja auch garnet ändern.

Nur finde ich, dass es net wirklich reinpasst in das Spiel selber.


----------



## Saji (3. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Nur finde ich, dass es net wirklich reinpasst in das Spiel selber.



Müssen wir darüber wirklich schon wieder diskutieren? 



Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist kein Ponylevel. Wenn schon ein Unicorn oder whatever Level.




Ein "Friendship is Magic"-Level?


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2012)

NEIN, GEH WEG!


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (3. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> *(konstruktive Kritik)*
> 
> Nüscht für ungut,
> aber das liegt wohl eher daran dass du die Hälfte der Zeit keine Mantras benutzt.
> ...



Mantras nutze ich immer, derzeit meist das Heilungs- oder Reflektionsmantra, speziell wegen den Elite in Albtraum, die meine 10k hp trotz der knappen 50% Schadensreduktion weghaun wie nix, die Glocke nutz ich immer noch allerdings die Explosivrune wo figuren kreisförmig zur seite rasen und alle Mobs wegpushen.
Reichweite mit Dreizackrune war von allem was ich bisher probiert hatte das effektivste gegen Gruppen und hat zudem mit dem 3. Schlag 25m Reichweite. Geisteskraft hab ich um 100 erhöht +  Reg wenn Mantra an ist, darum bin ich auch meist recht voll, schon alleine weil die vielen Treffer mit dem Dreizack das ständig auffüllen.
Aber ich denke es liegt eher daran das ich kein Damagedealer bin mit Mönch sondern darauf ausgelegt bin möglichst viel auszuhalten, als Tank die die bosse beschäftigt wärend die Mage den eigendlichen Schaden machen.
Meine Hauptattribute sind die de Barbaren, also Stärke (mehr rüstung), Vitalität (mehr Leben), Geschicklichkeit (Ausweichen) und Edelsteine nutze ich keine Grünen (+Beweglichkeit) oder roten (+Schaden), sondern die lilafarbenden Amethyste (+Leben).
Die Taste 1 (Mantra) und 3 (Luftverbündeter) nutz ich meist wie in wow buffs sobald ich in eine Kampfzone komme und Mantras Frisch ich meist auf bevor die ablaufen, Winde nutz ich meist bei Gegnergruppen, da hab ich den Feuerwirbel glaub ich (weis gerad nicht was ich da aktuell hab) und die 4 also die verbesserte Heilung liegt auf Mittlerer Maus (hat mich schon oft bei elite geholfen, zudem Heilt mich die Glockenexplosion und 4500er heiltränke die ich derzeit in Akt 2 von albtraum nur in der Kreipe Die brennenden Sande beim wirt bekommen kann oder beim händler in der Kanalisation).
Der Roundhousekick muss ich mal wieder probieren, aber ka ob der so effektiv ist wie die Glockenexplosion (Heilung + Push).
Aber kannst mir gerne Tips geben was ich verbesern kann um zb gegen Blueelite besser zu bestehen, Yellowelite sind meist np und auch Bosse weniger.


Saji schrieb:


> Ein "Friendship is Magic"-Level?



Denke damit wollte Blizzard 2 Serien veräppeln, nämlich mit den Einhörnern "My little Pony" und mit den Bären "Die Glücksbärchis".
Beide haben Cutiemarks (ich übersetz das mal  mit Niedlichkeitsmarkierungen) und würden vom Serienkonzept schon perfekt in so eine Landschaft passen.

Lasst blos nicht Eltern und Jugendschützer das sehen oder Peta die fehlgeleiteten Möchtegerntierschützer (die übrigens 98% ihrer Tierheimtiere einschläfert, weil deren Unterhalt zu teuer ist) den Level sehen, sonst kommt wieder was von wegen Computerspiele animieren dazu Pferde auf der Wiese zu misshandeln ("Es stellte sich heraus das der Tierschänder von Dingenskirchen gerne das Spiel Diablo 3 gespielt hat, bei dem es darum geht in einer kindlich aussehenden Umgebung Tiere auf besonders grausame Art wie möglich zu töten. Bla, Sabbel, Laber.).


----------



## ego1899 (3. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Macht doch nix. Gold gibts zuhauf.



Naja wenn du so viel hast is das ja schön. Ich find es gibt irgendwie sinnvollere Möglichkeiten sein Geld zu verpulvern, aber wenn du meinst... 
Aber wie sagte die alte irische Fußballerlegende George Best damals so schön:



> * „Ich habe viel Geld für Alkohol, Frauen und Autos ausgegeben, den Rest habe ich einfach verprasst.“
> *
> 
> *(„I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars – the rest I just squandered.)*


----------



## Nicnak (3. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Aber kannst mir gerne Tips geben was ich verbesern kann um zb gegen Blueelite besser zu bestehen, Yellowelite sind meist np und auch Bosse weniger.



Hoffe mal das zählt etz net gleich wieder zu OT und wird gelöscht.


Ich spiele meistens so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Durch Transzendenz werde ich geheilt wenn ich Geisteskraft benutze.
Durch die anderen Skills habe ich immer Geisteskraft zur Verfügung. ^^

Durch Gleichmut werde ich geheilt und Gleichzeitig immun wenn es mal hart auf hart kommt.

Mit Pazifismus machen auch Stuns keine größeren Probleme.

Mit dem Fegetritt mach ich AOE Schaden und halte mir oder den Ranges die Gegner vom Hals.
Und mit den Sieben Schlägen fahre ich guten DMG.

Meine Sockelungen beziehen sich komplett auf Schaden.

Auf Alptraum bin ich mit der Taktik vielleicht 2 mal gestorben, wegen Stuns.
Danach Pazifismus entdeckt und durchgezockt.

Für Hölle muss ich noch n bissl sparen, da ich teilweise noch mit lv 19 - 23 Crap rumrenne. ;(

Werd mal Sockelung probieren und die grünen Juwis rausschmeißen und gegen lilane austauschen.


Btw, @ ego 1899 wo ich dich hier grad mal erwisch. ^^
(Sry für OT)



> Nicnak sei doch so gut und poste dann mal den Link zu dem Thread den du im offiziellen Forum eröffnest. Das kannst du ja jetzt problemlos machen wie du hier erfahren hast.
> Wenn du dort nur halb so engagiert bist wie hierhast du das sicherlich schon längst getan



D3 Forum

Wurde aber gebannt wegen nem anderen Thread. *kotzwürg*

Du könntest net zufällig ne Antwort in meinem Namen posten??


----------



## Sethek (3. Juni 2012)

Ganz schön ausgeklügelte Strategien für Alptraum...sagt mir dann, ob sich die Kanonen als Gegenmittel gegen die Spatzenplage bewährt haben. 

Ganz ehrlich? Bevor Du Dich auf EINE Art skillkombination einschwörst, lieber, ändere und bau um, denn jetzt gehts noch ohne Nachteil - und sowohl Alptraum als auch wenigstens die ersten beiden Akte von Hölle sind nun wirklich ungeachtet der gerade verwendeten skills mehr oder minder Pillepalle.

Wenn Du in Alptraum/Anfang Hölle Probleme hast, liegts entweder am equip - was sich beheben lässt - oder an Spielfehlern, und da kann man dann mit der skillung auch nichts ändern.



> Hmm.. aber dass ist doch Umgangssprache.
> Will dass ja auch garnet ändern.
> 
> Nur finde ich, dass es net wirklich reinpasst in das Spiel selber.



Da bin ich ja froh, dass Du von einer Änderung absiehst und Dich milde zeigst - das beweist wahre Größe.

Natürlich passt das nicht in die Welt, das ist ein Durchbrechen der vierten Wand, ein Kunstgriff, den es seit der Antike (wenn auch in etwas anderer Form) gibt. Sprich: Dass es nicht zum Spielgeschehen per se passt, ist der Sinn des ganzen.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (4. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> Hoffe mal das zählt etz net gleich wieder zu OT und wird gelöscht.
> 
> 
> Ich spiele meistens so.
> ...



Da ich erst 43 bin mit dem char (im video sogar nur 36) kann ich noch nicht alles nutzen aber ich schau mal was ich davon nutzen kann derzeit, können uns ja auch mal ingame treffen da kann man besser ausrüstung und skills vergleichen.

Wenn du ev bessere edelsteine brauchst und dein Juwi kleiner ist als meiner, meiner kann dreiecksteine stufe 2 machen das einzige was mit fehlt um alles das zu um zu baun sind genug steine^^


Edit, hab mal meine skillung oder wie man das nennen soll abgeknippst (bin 43 wie gesagt, besseres gibts noch nicht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (4. Juni 2012)

also mal kurz OT weil ich mir die skills da oben nicht ansehn konnte ^^

einfach so http://us.battle.net...XgjQ!YUX!ccbYcb
das ist der build mit dem man sich als monk durch inferno schnätzeln kann auch wenn man am mob steht ^^

zu bemerken sei noch das das shield beim heal mantra jetz ja auto ist und die rune life per hit gibt ^^

den build spielt man btw auch ohne schild, mit 2x 1h, und viel life per hit und x% heal pro dmg und viel attack tempo ^^

noch irgendeine resi pushen dank passiv gehts auf alle über und tja ^^ so macht monk halt spaß ohne kiten usw ;>

edit sagt das wenn resi schon allgemein gut gepusht ist bzw support durch andre klassen da ist kann man auch wahlweise auf "combination strike" für solo und "guiding light" für gruppe gehn ^^


----------



## Nicnak (4. Juni 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> ...und tja ^^ so macht monk halt spaß ohne kiten usw ;>



So macht Monk Spass??

Die Build besteht aus 3 Defensiv Attacken + ner Art Pet. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was macht daran Spass??

Die Rede war btw. net von Inferno.

@ TigraWantanabe

Habe mal die lilanen Steine ausprobiert.
Es fehlt zwar massiv an DMG und jeder Kampf dauert 3 Minuten.
Aber gestorben bin ich etz auf Hölle nurnoch bei gelben Pyromanen.
(Hätten die 2 Ranges mal CC benutzt wäre uns auch dass erspart geblieben. *AarggH*)

Egal, 3 Auktionen getätigt, wenn ich die gewinne sollte es gehen. ^^

Mit dem Juwe ist net gemeint, auf der Stufe hänge ich aber selber gerade.
Falls du zufällig mal Folianten im überfluss hättest,
ich würd dir n paar abkaufen, zu nem fairen Preis.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (4. Juni 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> also mal kurz OT weil ich mir die skills da oben nicht ansehn konnte ^^
> 
> einfach so http://us.battle.net...XgjQ!YUX!ccbYcb
> das ist der build mit dem man sich als monk durch inferno schnätzeln kann auch wenn man am mob steht ^^
> ...



Ok, wenn du nun die Skillung änderst das es statt für einen 60er für einen 43er Mönch passt dann kann ichs gern ausprobieren. steh derzeit in Alptraum vor Belial.




Nicnak schrieb:


> So macht Monk Spass??
> 
> Die Build besteht aus 3 Defensiv Attacken + ner Art Pet.
> 
> ...



Die Gelben sind eigendlich nicht so schwer, meist sind die Blauen das problem, illusionisten hau ich mit explosion weg auch wenn da 10 gelbe rumrennen, pyros die die schuhe ankokeln sowie fear ist immer mist aber bei feuer kann man einfach zur seite gehen.
Die bombenwerfer kann man ignorieren, die bomben sind nur gefärlich für fern dd wie mage und hunter.
Mein monk hat derzeit über 11k leben, die anderen mit denen ich meist spiele kommen da auf weniger als die hälfte, aber ich muss wohl etwas auf int (wiederstände) und mehr rüstung setzen das ich über die 50% marke komme-
Meinen schild behalt ich lieber, ich bin ja dafür da die Mobs zu beschäftigen nicht um sie alleine umzuhaun das machen die dd in der gruppe, da hatte ich schon kombos aus mir und 2 hunter oder 2 mage und ich hab die immer schon von denen fern gehalten per push oder binden.
Aber bei der bibliothek und belial selber seh ich das ich trotz der vielen hp immer noch sehr schnell runter gehe (ca 48% schadensreduktion und 15% ausweichen), kein wunder das man im forum sagt das die melees etwas bessere stats zur schadenseduktion brauchen, denn wir müssen immer in den nahkampf wärend mage und hunter über weite strecke draufhaun können.

Folianten sagte mir wer im Algemeinchat solls erst in Hölle geben, da ich derzeit genug Probs in albtraum hab bin ich davon noch recht weit weg, das einzige was ich könnte die seiten zu büchern zusammen zu kleben wie die indentifizier und townportalscrolls in diablo 2.^^
Hab jedenfalls noch keine gefunden, dafür find ich nun oft perfekte steine (dreieck stufe 1) bei mobs, aber solang ich den schaden den ich bekomm nicht runterbekomme wirds mir auch nix bringen 20k hp zu haben wenn mein char dann halt 3-5 sek später rumstöhnt das ihr wille schwindet, dann hilft nur rumrennen und hoffen das die cd meines heroischen heiltranks und des heilspells rum sind wenn ich wieder mit 2% hp vor ner horde mobs im kreis renne.
hab dabei schon alles an was geht und heilt, die explosion, wenn ich den gegner treffe und die aura + heilspell und trank und bei manchen elites brauch icht das oft oder um teamkollegen zu heilen was bei den winzigen 12m reichweite nicht leicht ist, das brauch mal ne glyphe die das auf ne ordenliche reichweite bringt, wow zb hat 40m.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juni 2012)

Nicnak schrieb:


> So macht Monk Spass??


Beim Mönch reichen die Hauptattacken auf linker und rechter Maustaste, um ordentlich Single- und AoE-Schaden zu fahren. Die 1-2-3-4-Skills kann man somit recht problemlos auf Support, CC oder Heilung legen. Muss ja nicht jeder Char/ Build eine Glaskanone sein, nur damit er Spaß bringt. Ich sehe den Mönch als eine Mischung aus DD und Supporter, wie den Paladin in WoW/ D2 - wenn ich so an die Sache rangeh hab ich von Vornherein keine überzogenen Erwartungen. Und für mehrere gleichzeitige Schadenfertigkeiten fehlt oft eh die Geisteskraft. Wenn man zwischendurch merkt, dass man gut zurecht kommt, kann man immer noch auf mehr Schadens-Fähigkeiten umskillen, ist ja alles flexibel in D3. Ich spiele derzeit (Hölle) meist mit folgendem Build: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/monk#UZgXjk!YcX!bYabZZ . Dieser ist mit offensiven und defensiven Elementen durchzogen, bringt mich so problemlos durch jedwede Gegner. Natürlich gibt es hin und wieder auch damit knifflige Stellen, aber ich habe noch nie Gegnergruppen auslassen müssen und mache sowohl bei Mobs als auch Bossen mehr als genug Schaden. Also ja... Mönch macht Spaß. Wenn ich eine Glaskanone will, die von weitem alles wegräuchert aber weit verwundbarer ist, dann logg ich auf die DH um.



Tigra schrieb:


> Aber bei der bibliothek und belial selber seh ich das ich trotz der vielen hp immer noch sehr schnell runter gehe (ca 48% schadensreduktion und 15% ausweichen), kein wunder das man im forum sagt das die melees etwas bessere stats zur schadenseduktion brauchen, denn wir müssen immer in den nahkampf wärend mage und hunter über weite strecke draufhaun können.


Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt. Richtig geskillt ist grad der Mönch ein absolutes Überlebenswunder. Ich spiele oft mit einer Hexendoktorin und einer Zauberin zusammen und beide liegen wesentlich früher im Dreck, so dass ich die Gegner dann oft allein zu Ende mache (gestern Butcher auf Hölle z.B. - die Hexe xmal gestorben und von mir wieder gerezzt, ihre Reppkosten wollte sie danach nicht mal sagen ;P). Man muss sich viel bewegen, das ist klar. Wie schon ein WoW-Tipp im Ladebildschirm besagt: Nicht im Feuer stehen! Bei Belial sieht man ja durch die Void am Boden, wann er seine harte Attacke raus haut. Einfach vorher kurz zur Seite gehen und schon kriegt man kaum was ab. Oder man bleibt halt stehen und zündet Gleichmut, dann ist das erst recht kein Problem. Zusammen mit der Heilungsrune sowie Odem des Himmels gibt es bis Inferno nichts, was man nicht weggeheilt kriegt.

Das war jetzt aber alles arg OT.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2012)

Obwohl ich mir mangels vorhandener Zeit eigentlich ne vorübergehende Buffed-Pause auferlegt hab, muss ich hier einfach mal was hinschreiben.



Tigra schrieb:


> Aber ich denke es liegt eher daran das ich kein Damagedealer bin mit Mönch sondern darauf ausgelegt bin möglichst viel auszuhalten, als Tank die die bosse beschäftigt wärend die Mage den eigendlichen Schaden machen.


Also zuerst mal ist ein Mönch kein Tank wie man ihn beispielsweise aus WoW kennt, drum sollte man ihn auch nicht als Tank zu spielen versuchen (denn das klappt spätestens in Inferno eh nicht mehr). Klar bindest Du als Nahkämpfer die Monster an Dich, damit sie die Fernkämpfer nicht umholzen, aber das heisst nicht, dass Du alles abblocken sollst, ohne selbst was zu tun. Der Mönch hat die Fähigkeit, die Monster an sich zu binden (da er ja Nahkämpfer ist), aber sobalds ein Bisschen brenzlig wird, sich sofort von den Mobs zu entfernen, diese dann zu kiten und nur in den Momenten anzugreifen, in denen es kein Selbstmordkommando ist. Du musst Dich mit dem Gedanken auseinandersetzen, dass Du früher oder später die Hälfte der Elite-Gegner nicht mehr tanken kannst, weil Du sonst einfach kaum was aushältst, sondern diese brav kiten und gleichzeitig immer wieder kurze, intensive Attacken führen musst.



> Meine Hauptattribute sind die de Barbaren, also Stärke (mehr rüstung), Vitalität (mehr Leben), Geschicklichkeit (Ausweichen) und Edelsteine nutze ich keine Grünen (+Beweglichkeit) oder roten (+Schaden), sondern die lilafarbenden Amethyste (+Leben).


Das ist schlecht. Diablo 3 ist recht simpel was die Stats angeht. Solange man noch nicht Inferno spielt, gilt folgende Regel bei allen Charakterklassen:
DMG > Main-Stat (Hauptattribut) > Vit > Rest
Ab Inferno ist Vit nicht mehr so wichtig, dafür Resistenzen und Rüstung umso mehr.
Die Main-Stats sind folgende:
- Geschicklichkeit: Mönch und Dämonenjäger
- Intelligenz: Hexer und Zauberer
- Stärke: Barbar
Da Du Mönch spielst ist Geschicklichkeit Dein wichtigster Stat. Geschicklichkeit bringt Dir mehr Schaden (und gemäss Regel ist Schaden vor Inferno wichtiger als alles andere), mehr Rüstung und mehr Ausweichchance. Durch Stärke erhältst Du als Mönch nur Rüstung, sonst nix. Da Du aber eigentlich immernoch ordentlich Schaden frisst, liegts eher in Deinem Interesse, gar nicht erst Schaden zu bekommen, respektive die Gegner so schnell umzunieten, dass Du gar nicht erst gross Schaden nehmen musst. Daher ist das, was Du willst und brauchst Geschicklichkeit. Ich kann gar nicht stark genug betonen, wie sehr Du Geschicklichkeit brauchst und willst. Daher solltest Du alle Slots, ausgenommen dem Helmslotund den Waffenslots mit grünen Edelsteinen füllen, weil die Dir Geschicklichkeit geben.
Jetzt wirst Du aber denken "Moment, dann fehlt mir ja ne grosse Menge an Lebenspunkten,w eil ich keine HP-Steine mehr verwende!". Richtig, aber die sind auch gar nicht nötig! Durch Geschicklichkeit weichst Du oft aus und wirst daher gar nicht erst getroffen. Daher brauchst Du gar nicht solch nen grossen HP-Pool wie der Barbar. Da Du aber als Mönch nicht so wahnsinnig viel aushältst, kompensierst Du das mit Waffen, die Lebenspunkte bringen. Entweder Du nutzt nur Waffen, die bereits HP saugen können oder (meine bevorzugte Variante), Du sockelst die Waffen mit violetten Steinen. Dabei gilt: Immer die grösstmöglichen Steine verwenden, auch wenns viel Gold kostet. Ich bin von normal bis Hölle fast nie gestorben, bzw meist eher aus eigener Dummheit als dass der Char irgendwie falsch gespielt wurde. Solange Du Dich an die Regel oben hältst, ist das auch gar kein Problem.
Mit genug Lifeleech musst Du Dich bis Mitte Hölle nicht mal gross von den Monstern wegbewegen, sondern haust einfach nur drauf immer weiter und weiter, auch bei den Bossgegnern (ausgenommen Belial wenn er mit den Meteoriten um sich schmeisst und Diablo, wenn er die Feuerkreise auf den Boden setzt).



> Der Roundhousekick muss ich mal wieder probieren, aber ka ob der so effektiv ist wie die Glockenexplosion (Heilung + Push).


Der Punkt bei der Sekundärfähigkeit ist nicht der, möglichst viel Schaden damit zu machen, sondern aus brenzligen Situationen fliehen zu können. Daher ist die Glocke einfach nur Mist. Sie kostet abartig viel Geisteskraft und bringt relativ wenig (und später, wenn man gezwungen wird, die passiven Fähigkeiten für Rüstung und Widerstände zu nutzen und daher solche Dinge wie +100 Geisteskraft gar nicht mehr nutzen kann, ist Geisteskraft ein extrem wichtiges Gut, das man auch effizient einsetzen muss!). Was Du also willst ist entweder der Roundhousekick, weil Du damit die Monster weit von Dir wegkicken und dann wegrennen kannst oder dieses Sprintzeug (ka grad wie das heisst...Gewittersturm?), wo Du durch die Gegner hindurch sprintest. Diese Fähigkeiten sind nicht so teuer, können also mehrfach nacheinander eingesetzt werden und bringen genau das, was man braucht: Bewegungsfreiheit.

Ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen:
1. Du willst Geschicklichkeit
2. Du bist kein Tank und musst Dir so schnell wie möglich abgewöhnen, Deinen Mönch als Tank zu spielen, weils sonst in Inferno nicht mehr lustig ist.
3. Vor Inferno: DMG > Main-Stat (Hauptattribut) > Vit > Rest
4. Ab Inferno: DMG + Resi + Rüstung > Main-Stat > Vit > Rest

Edit, weil vergessen und ultimativ wichtig: Ab Hölle und vor allem in Inferno machst Du Deinen Hauptschaden durch den Wirbel, nicht durch die Waffen!


----------



## Sletal (4. Juni 2012)

sehe ich etwas anders Ich spiele meinen Monk auf full tank und ich bin mit 2 Freunden im 3 Act inferno (sind demonhunter und mage) laüft recht gut ich setze nur auf skills die meine Auzweichchance erhöhen und dazu halt die passive das ich leben bekomme wenn ich Geisteskraft verbrauche und schnelle schlagkombos (um schnell Geisteskraft zu kriegen) mit der richtiegen ausrüstung lauft das wunderbar. muss aber sagen die ersten schritte im Inferno waren die hölle jetzt mit einiegermaßen guten gear und auf die Spielweiße angelegt lauft es recht gut setze auf ressi leben geschick und heal pro attack in der reinfolge alles andere ist totall egal nice to have aber sonst latte 

Skillung : http://eu.battle.net...Xdfh!edY!Z.YcYa

Gewitterfront tausche ich öfters mit der Glocke mit Glyphe explosiveslicht 
Die Duelwhell fähigkeit kann man auch wenn man nen schild nutzen will gegen 100% mehr rüstung für geschick eintauschen oder 15% wenieger cooldown ( find ich nicht so gut)
Pazifismus kann im ersten act auch ausgetauscht werden aber da spätere mobs von Hausaus fähigkeiten haben die fearen und weiß der geier machen lohnt es sich meiner meinung nach 


Wobei ich Devatar recht geben muss auch wenn du nicht mit leuten spielst und gern mal was alleine machst ist die skillung bock mist bist nähmlich sehr auf den schaden deiner Kollegen angewiesen 
aber da Z.b mein Demonhunter kollege auf alle ressis und werte verzichtet die keinen schaden machen laüft es super können aber jeder für sich allein eher wenieger was anstellen (er ist 1hit und ich bekomme allein nichts down)
aber für den fall muss man sich wenn man gern was allein macht ne 2 Rüssi anlegen und skillung ändern


P.s der skill eins mit der welt ist auch rechtnützlich wenn man von manchen wiederständen einfach keine sachen hat zudem ist noch hinzu zufügen das ich auf den Nephalem buff scheiße und meine skills den situationen anpasse spiel nicht umsonst mit freunden wird eh alles getradet wenns wer braucht durch kommen hat vorang danach kommt das Farmen und das fest setzen einer skillung


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (4. Juni 2012)

Denke ich hab mich da zu sehr auf den Paladin in wow orientiert, werd mal schaun ob das mit Gesxchick besser geht.
Den Schild ablegen weis ich nicht ob das besser ist da statt dessen ne 2. waffe zu tragen, da der schild ja noch blocken kann wenn ausweichen mal nicht geht, ihr könnt mir ja mal werte in ausweichen, hp und schaden sagen was man so mit 43 haben sollte.
Den Verbündeten will ich aber behalten und zwar Luft, der kann mit Geisteskraft regenerieren, der dauerhafte wirbel schadet Mobgruppen und der hat mir schon das eine und andere mal Mobs vom hals gehalten, leider genau wie alle Begleiter den nachteil das der wie damals das WoW Hunterpet auf agressiv auf alles losgeht was in sichtweite ist, da wäre ev ein helfen/verteidigen besser.
Der Begleiter, die +100 Geisteskraft per Bonus, der Reg per Heilungsmantra und den schaden durch den Dreizack sorgen dafür das ich in einem kampf problemlos mit 250 Geisteskraft die 70 Kraft kostene Lichtexplosion 3-5x nutzen kann bevor ich leer bin und bei Standardmobs und Illusionselite reicht das aus um alles umzuhaun.
Den Roundhousekick hab ich probiert, wärend Lichtexplosion alle gegner um mich rum ca 20m wegstößt, kam mir der Kick eher wie ein Stupser vor der zudem nicht mal alle getroffen hat, meist nutz ich explosion wenn mich mobs so einkreisen das ich nicht mehr wegkann, einmal Boom und ich hab wieder freie bahn zum rumrennen.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Es gibt hier übrigens auch eigene Klassenforen da sind solche Diskussionen sogar durchaus erwünscht...

Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich die Fähigkeit "Boon of Protecion" schon sehr lustig finde, sofern das jetzt nich irgendein Scherz ist...
Ich hab leider nichts von den letzten Beiträgen gelesen wegen dem OT und den ganzen Fullquotes...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> Denke ich hab mich da zu sehr auf den Paladin in wow orientiert, werd mal schaun ob das mit Gesxchick besser geht.


Auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn der Mönch dem Paladin in mancher Hinsicht ähnelt (Zauberschule Heilig, Auren, aktive Heilzauber etc.), so ist er dennoch eben keiner. Und darum wie schon gesagt wurde Geschick, Geschick und nochmals Geschick. Dann klappts auch mit Schaden und Defensive.



Tigra schrieb:


> Den Schild ablegen weis ich nicht ob das besser ist da statt dessen ne 2. waffe zu tragen, da der schild ja noch blocken kann wenn ausweichen mal nicht geht


Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 2x 1H jetzt nicht so derbst viel mehr Schaden macht wie 1H + Schild. Also lass den Schild ruhig an. Ich fühl mich damit auch wohler und die mehreren 100 Rüstung mehr sind irgendwie "beruhigend".^^ Vielleicht sind 2 Einhänder besser für Lifeleech, aber da sollte dann alles drauf ausgerichtet sein um das zu verstärken. Also mich bekommt spätestens seit Hölle keiner ohne Schild ausm Haus.



Tigra schrieb:


> Den Verbündeten will ich aber behalten und zwar Luft, der kann mit Geisteskraft regenerieren, der dauerhafte wirbel schadet Mobgruppen und der hat mir schon das eine und andere mal Mobs vom hals gehalten, leider genau wie alle Begleiter den nachteil das der wie damals das WoW Hunterpet auf agressiv auf alles losgeht was in sichtweite ist, da wäre ev ein helfen/verteidigen besser.


Das kannst Du ja je nach Situation anpassen. Ich hab auch meist den Verbündeten anbei, allerdings den Feuerfritzen, der macht gut Schaden. Wenn Du mal merkst dass Du damit nicht weiterkommst nimmst Du eben einen CC oder Heal mehr rein. Kannst ja danach wieder umskillen.



Tigra schrieb:


> Den Roundhousekick hab ich probiert, wärend Lichtexplosion alle gegner um mich rum ca 20m wegstößt, kam mir der Kick eher wie ein Stupser vor der zudem nicht mal alle getroffen hat, meist nutz ich explosion wenn mich mobs so einkreisen das ich nicht mehr wegkann, einmal Boom und ich hab wieder freie bahn zum rumrennen.


Mein "Roundhousekick" stößt dank Rune überhaupt nicht mehr zurück. Der Rückstoß ist zwar bei vielen Mobs/ Illusionisten ganz nett um sich mal Luft zu machen, aber mich hat er eher genervt. Ständig sind die Viecher außer Reichweite und es dauert ewig eh die mal alle tot sind. Wenn man Pech hat kickt man die noch in die nächste Gruppe und pullt gleich noch diese mit. Da ist mir der Stun lieber, ein paar Kicks + einige fliegende Fäuste und alles verreckt im AoE. Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Und ich stimme den anderen zu... die Glocke ist mir persönlich einfach zu teuer, mehr Geisteskraft hin oder her.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (5. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du ja je nach Situation anpassen. Ich hab auch meist den Verbündeten anbei, allerdings den Feuerfritzen, der macht gut Schaden. Wenn Du mal merkst dass Du damit nicht weiterkommst nimmst Du eben einen CC oder Heal mehr rein. Kannst ja danach wieder umskillen.



Ich bleib lieber bei Luft, alleine wegen dessen Wirbel der 10% Waffenschaden pro Sekunde auf alle Gegner in Range macht und das permanent, wärend der Feuerverbündete den flammenden Tritt machen muss um den Gegnern nur vor ihm nur 2 Sekunden lang 40% schaden zu machen,nicht Permanent.
So gesehen macht der Luftverbündete mehr Schaden in den oft vorkommenden Mobansammlungen als der Feuerverbündete überhaupt machen kann mit seinem Tritt.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mein "Roundhousekick" stößt dank Rune überhaupt nicht mehr zurück. Der Rückstoß ist zwar bei vielen Mobs/ Illusionisten ganz nett um sich mal Luft zu machen, aber mich hat er eher genervt. Ständig sind die Viecher außer Reichweite und es dauert ewig eh die mal alle tot sind. Wenn man Pech hat kickt man die noch in die nächste Gruppe und pullt gleich noch diese mit. Da ist mir der Stun lieber, ein paar Kicks + einige fliegende Fäuste und alles verreckt im AoE. Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache. Und ich stimme den anderen zu... die Glocke ist mir persönlich einfach zu teuer, mehr Geisteskraft hin oder her.



Ich nutz den Push meist um damit größere Mobgruppen zu schädigen, immerhin 285% Waffenschaden, ideal für Illusionistelite und ich nutz es für CC, wenn zu ein Haufen Gegner in der Wüste auf uns zu kommt, dann push ich diee wieder zurück, damit sie nicht die mage haun, die den Schaden machen, zudem ist push prima um Elite die kanalisieren (zb die die diese Blitzkreise auf den Boden setzen) zu unterbrechen.
Wie gesagt mein Mönch ist eigendlich als Supporter für Gruppen ausgelegt, aber ich schau gerad ob ich mit Geschick (ich würd lieber Beweglichkeit sagen und Ausdauer Statt Vitalität) besser klar komme, aber das heist ich muss theoretisch meine komplete Ausrüstung auswechseln.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/monk#beQjgX!bXc!ZZbbbZ ist übrigens meine aktuelle Verteilung.

An die Mods: Wenn ihr wollt verschiebt den Bereich mit den Mönchtips in ein neues Posting im Mönchbereich, aber wenns geht kein voller Beitrag wo keiner mehr bis zum Ende schaut, lieber ein neuer namens "Mönch als Supporter?".


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

Tigra schrieb:


> damit sie nicht die mage haun, die den Schaden machen


Tjaha, da ist das derzeitige Balance-Problem. Melees dienen als Supporter/ Tanks und Ranges machen "den Schaden". MMO-Strukturen in einem Hack 'n Slay, dass man das noch erleben darf muss. Ich will nun mal auch als Melee "den Schaden" machen, wenn zusätzlich etwas Support bei rumkommt ist das halt nice 2 have. Aber das wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben.



Tigra schrieb:


> aber ich schau gerad ob ich mit Geschick (ich würd lieber Beweglichkeit sagen und Ausdauer Statt Vitalität)


Bleib mal ruhig bei Geschick und Vita. Ich bin zwar auch mehrjähriger WoWler, aber D3 ist trotz einiger Parallelen nun mal kein WoW. Die Bezeichnungen Stärke und Intelligenz hast Du ja dafür in beiden Spielen.


----------



## Fedaykin (5. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> 2. Du bist kein Tank und musst Dir so schnell wie möglich abgewöhnen, Deinen Mönch als Tank zu spielen, weils sonst in Inferno nicht mehr lustig ist.



So wie auch deine anderen Vorschläge ist dies reine Ansichtssache. Ich komme mit meinem Mönch Tank wunderbar durch Inferno


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (5. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> So wie auch deine anderen Vorschläge ist dies reine Ansichtssache. Ich komme mit meinem Mönch Tank wunderbar durch Inferno




build her und grobe stats ^^
achja und spielweise grob umrissen ;P


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juni 2012)

Oh nein bitte nicht...

Schaut doch mal wie schön leer das Klassenforum zum Mönch is, tobt euch doch dort aus... 2 Seiten hier reichen doch eigentlich...

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/330-diablo-3-moench/


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meinem Mönch Tank wunderbar durch Inferno


Ich dachte bisher immer dass mein Mönch gut Schaden macht. Hab dann gestern mal meine kleine DH weitergezockt (jetzt Level 20) und wie die im Vergleich sämtliche Gegner sekundenschnell umrotzt, kaum dass sie den Bildschirmrand betreten... da muss sich der gute Monk schämend in die Ecke stellen. Schade, ist wohl wirklich mehr als "Tank" gedacht. Wusste gar nicht dass das in nem H&S möglich ist bzw. überhaupt so sein soll.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Juni 2012)

So gings mir gestern auch im ersten Akt von Inferno... eine Zauberin dabei gehabt (zum ersten Mal auf Inferno) und die schnetzelte die Gegner einfach nur um, teilweise bevor ich überhaupt an ihnen dran war.

Da kommst dir irgendwie überflüssig vor.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Juni 2012)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> build her und grobe stats ^^
> achja und spielweise grob umrissen ;P




Mein Build soweit:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/monk#WRgXYQ!Uac!ZYYbac

Zu meinen Stats:

Rüstung rund 5.600
HP rund 23.000
DPS rund 10.100
Resis rund 390

Sind keine Spitzenwerte, Akt II ist damit in keinster Weise schaffbar, in Akt I gibt es jedoch keine Gegnergruppen die mir gefährlich werden könnten. Es ist anzumerken, dass ich immer mit meiner Frau zusammen spiele, welche eine Zauberin hat. D.h. ich sehe lediglich zu, dass ich vorne stehe, keinen Schaden bekomme, und alles an mich binde. In einer 4er Gruppe kann ich den Butcher beispielsweise tanken, ohne irgendwelchen Schaden zu bekommen.

Damit ist Akt I eine gemütliche Veranstaltung.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher immer dass mein Mönch gut Schaden macht. Hab dann gestern mal meine kleine DH weitergezockt (jetzt Level 20) und wie die im Vergleich sämtliche Gegner sekundenschnell umrotzt, kaum dass sie den Bildschirmrand betreten...



Bei mir genauso. Bin gestern mit dem DH mal schnell durch Normal durchgerannt und dachte das sich das mit Albtraum ändern würde, aber da is es zumindestens im 1. Akt genau das selbe Bild. Naja aber wenn du dein Zeug auch mit Steinen aus Hell und Inferno sockelst is das jetzt auh nich sooo verwunderlich...


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja aber wenn du dein Zeug auch mit Steinen aus Hell und Inferno sockelst is das jetzt auh nich sooo verwunderlich...


Selbstredend. Aber solange die Dinger keine Stufenbeschränkungen haben (in WoW gibts bspw. Edelsteine, die erst in Items mit einer gewissen Gegenstandsstufe eingesetzt werden können) und auch wieder für ein paar Mark entfernt werden können, wäre es ja blöd das nicht zu nutzen. In bisherigen Spielen (Torchlight z.B.) hat man ja oft die Beschränkung, dass beim entsockeln entweder der Stein oder das Item zerstört wird. Schön dass D3 da einige Freiheiten bietet.


----------



## Fedaykin (6. Juni 2012)

Und hier einmal der Thread für sämtliche Mönch-Diskussionen, denn diese gehören eigentlich ins Klassenforum.

Hier gehts lang

Vielleicht mag ein Moderator sich der mühevollen Aufgabe widmen und die einzelnen Beiträge zu den möglichen Skillungen eines Mönchs und die dazugehörigen Diskussionen in den neu erstellten Thread kopieren.

so long


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juni 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag ein Moderator sich der mühevollen Aufgabe widmen und die einzelnen Beiträge zu den möglichen Skillungen eines Mönchs und die dazugehörigen Diskussionen in den neu erstellten Thread kopieren.


Ich hab ZAM bereits mit dieser Bitte belästigt und er sieht keinen Handlungsbedarf. Also sind unsere Ausschweifungen abgesegnet.


----------



## muffel28 (10. Juni 2012)

Nach ca. 7 Stunden hab i endlich die wurschtigkeitsmedaille auch. 



Pro Run auf Alptraum (nierdrigster Stufe) gibts Gold und bei Verkauf der gelbn und blauen Items ca. 25k Gold.

Wie schauts da auf Hölle oder Inferno dann aus? Gibts dort auch brauchbare Items dann?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

Niedrigste Stufe ist "Normal". Die Gegner orientieren sich vom Level her jediglich am 4. Akt.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juni 2012)

PUSH!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage...

Den jeweiligen Plan kann man ja auf dem jeweiligen Schwierigkeitsgrad kaufen, sobald man dort Izual besiegt hab.

Sprich: Plan für Hölle ist beim Händler käuflich, sobald ich Izual auf Hölle gelegt habe.


Was Inferno angeht habe ich Izual noch nicht gelegt, möchte mir aber den Plan trotzdem kaufen. Es is nich zufällig möglich mich von jemandem einladen zu lassen der ihn schon down hat und damit ich bei "seinem" Händler den Plan kaufen kann?
Oder muss ich ihn tatsächlich selber gelegt haben?

Ich sehe nämlich ehrlich gesagt ganz schön viele damit rumrennen und bezweifel eigentlich das die alle schon so weit sind...

Edit:

Hat sich schon erledigt, habe ihn jetzt. Einladen lassen reicht...


----------



## XsociusX (24. Juli 2012)

so jetzt nochmal kurz zum thema, sind ja mittlerweile auch ein paar tage ins land gegangen. -> Siehe meinen Anfangspost
Den Stab hab ich bis Hölle jetzt, aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das wirklich lohnt ihn weiter upzugraden. 

Hat irgendwer mal was brauchbares in höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden gefunden? Angeblich sollen ja verschiedene Legendarys droppen.


----------



## Arcturus10 (25. Juli 2012)

Hab 2 von den Sachen beim ersten durchspielen gefunden (+ den Plan) und wusste gar nicht wozu es gut ist. Nur aufgehoben, weil legendär.
Dann werd ich heut mal versuchen, den Rest zu bekommen.


----------



## ego1899 (4. August 2012)

Naja also vorher konnte man ja die Wolken mit MF Gear looten und hat da auch noch Zeug bekommen nachdem man den Level clear hat, diese spucken aber jetzt nur noch Gold aus, daher sinkt die Chance für gutes Equip natürlich enorm...


----------

